#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  A Walk in Sacred City of Kandy

## Bhavya

Kandy is a sacred Buddhist site, famously known as the city of Senkadagalapura. Kandy has breathtaking attractions and spots to explore. In my opinion it's one of the best place to spend your holidays. Here is glimpse of beautiful Kandy.

*Guys, Have you ever visited Kandy? If Yes, please share your experience in the comments!

**PC:* Pradeep Gamage Photography

----------

